# So when does the new server get hooked up?



## Tom Cashel (Dec 16, 2004)

Looking forward to speedy uploads!

So...when does the new hardware get to churning?


----------



## alsih2o (Dec 16, 2004)

Tech Genie Adlon just posted a monster list of ordered stuff in the Server Upgrade forum. Everyone who understands it seems excited.


----------



## Tom Cashel (Dec 16, 2004)

Cool! I don't understand it either, but the fact that those who do are excited seems vaguely exciting.


----------



## Piratecat (Dec 16, 2004)

Since the Technical Thread has sunk and I'm in a rush right now, here's some technical info!


Motherboard: TYAN Thunder K8S Pro
Processor
 • Dual PGA 940-pin ZIF sockets
 • Up to two AMD Opteron™ 200 series processors

Chipset
 • AMD-8131™ HyperTransport PCI-X Tunnel
 • AMD-8111™ HyperTransport I/O Hub
 • Winbond™ W83627HF Super I/O chip
 • Analog Devices ADM1027 Hardware Monitoring IC

System Memory
 • 128-bit dual channel memory bus
 • Eight 184-pin 2.5V DDR DIMM sockets
 • Support up to 16GB Registered
    DDR400/333/266 SDRAM
 • Support ECC type memory modules

Expansion Slots
 • Three 64-bit PCI-X slots on riser card
    66/100/133MHz

Integrated PCI Graphics
 • ATI® RAGE™ XL PCI graphics controller
 • 8MB Frame Buffer of video memory

Integrated Storage Controller
 • Dual channel IDE
 • Dual channel Adaptec AIC-7902 Ultra 320
    SCSI controller with ZCR support

Server Management
 • Optional Tyan SMDC (remote server
    management kit), IPMI 1.5 compliant
 • System fan speed control
 • Chassis intrusion alert

Integrated LAN Controller
 • Two GbE ports (Broadcom BCM5704C
    dual-channel GbE LAN controller connected
    to PCI-X bridge), with teaming feature support
 • One 10/100 Fast Ethernet port (Intel® 82551QM)


Case:
2U rackmount case:
460W Psy, AMD approved for dual opterons.
Supports (between the board, and case) 8 HOT SWAPPABLE hard drives.
Slim CDRom drive
3 cooling fans not including Psy fan.
Digital LED front panel, for LAN, and MB functions.
Includes AMD approved heat sinks.

Hard Drives:
2x Fujitsu 73.5 Gig 15K RPM SCSI Hard Drives. 5 year warranty. HIGHLY rated drives. I'm a much bigger fan of Fujitsu than I am Seagate.

RAM: 
4 Gigs of PC2700 Corsair XMS RAM. The very stuff recommended by Tyan, and AMD, using Micron chips. 333 Mhz FSB, as the Opterons are only 333 Mhz FSB. There is no benefit going to 400 Mhz FSB RAM.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Dec 16, 2004)

From what I know, this is a centerfold in Geekdom.


----------



## der_kluge (Dec 16, 2004)

Whoa, 15k RPM hard drive.  I didn't even they made such a beast. Suh-weet.

4 Gigs of RAM enough?

Why does it have a RAGE video card?  I assume it's just as a cheap default?  Someone's been playing Doom III on our server, haven't they?  

What's the MHZ on those processors?  curious


----------



## Psionicist (Dec 16, 2004)

That's a fine looking server! 4 GB RAM, SCSI-drives, Dual Opterons. I like it.


----------



## Zappo (Dec 16, 2004)

die_kluge said:
			
		

> Why does it have a RAGE video card? I assume it's just as a cheap default? Someone's been playing Doom III on our server, haven't they?



It's integrated. Or, in other words, a cheap default.


----------



## Henry (Dec 16, 2004)

As for timetable till hook-up: This is NOT FINAL WORD, as I am not Adlon, but I believe the estimate bandied around was AFTER the holidays, rather than before. So as a rough estimate, look for it before the end of January as a realistic timeframe - it's got to have OS, Internet services, forum software, modifications, etc. loaded and tested... you get the picture.


----------



## BSF (Dec 16, 2004)

Nifty!

Should be a fun little server when it gets up and running.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Dec 16, 2004)

Shame about the video card. But it can still HOST online games, right?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 16, 2004)

die_kluge said:
			
		

> Why does it have a RAGE video card?  I assume it's just as a cheap default?  Someone's been playing Doom III on our server, haven't they?




Maybe Doom II...   Your not going to make Doom II requirements on that 8 MB hunk of junk... but that's okay its not designed for games.


----------



## Piratecat (Dec 16, 2004)

We don't need a good video card! Heck, I'd throw a monochrome amber monitor on there if I could.


----------



## Michael Morris (Dec 16, 2004)

Heh hehe...

Anyway, you guys will know when the change is imminent.  This server will be taken down about 5 hours to copy it's data, then turned back on with the warning that all posts made will be lost.  Over the next few days beyond that point Thomas and I will be reconfiguring the database and upgrading the code.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 16, 2004)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> We don't need a good video card! Heck, I'd throw a monochrome amber monitor on there if I could.




You know...  I got one of them laying around here somewhere...   



			
				Michael Morris[/quote said:
			
		

> This server will be taken down about 5 hours to copy it's data, then turned back on with the warning that all posts made will be lost. Over the next few days beyond that point Thomas and I will be reconfiguring the database and upgrading the code.




This is the first I've heard of this...  This time frame when posts are going to be lost is going to be a few days long?  Ahhh we know that not every user reads meta, we also know that not every user reads the warnings so its it possible to lockout *forums* so no one can post in them?  I'm sure that none of the PbP really wants to see missing gaps of posts in the middle of their games.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 17, 2004)

Yes, I'm with BS on this. We should close all the game forums. We could, perhaps, leave out of character discussions open, but even that is a bit dangerous.


----------



## Michael Morris (Dec 17, 2004)

If you guys want those forums closed during that time, and if Russ has no problem with it, it will be done.  We'll also be closing the reviews area to new reviews during this time.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 17, 2004)

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> If you guys want those forums closed during that time, and if Russ has no problem with it, it will be done.  We'll also be closing the reviews area to new reviews during this time.




Thanks.   That would be great.


----------



## Adlon (Dec 17, 2004)

Heya guys, remember one thing: this is a linux server. No need for anything great for video. We'll NOT be loading KDE, or any of the other window managers.

For linux console, all one needs is a 4 MB video card. This board happens to have an 8 meg card on board, which is more than fine.....

The box should be loaded with an OS and have a LIVE IP just before X-mas, and we can start moving stuff around just after the holiday.

Once the server is operational, with it's OS, I'll need a day to configure the mail server, web server, security, php and mySQL. Then, they web guys MAY want to update Apache, PHP, or mySQL, not too sure.......

Then, the data transfer begins.


----------



## EricNoah (Dec 17, 2004)

We're all really looking forward to the results of your hard work, Adlon, Thomas Heretic, and Michael.  Thank you for taking care of us.  Here's to a frustration-free move!


----------



## Henry (Dec 17, 2004)

Thanks for the more accurate picture, Adlon. It's looking even more like a Christmas gift, after all! 

Now, what deviltry can I do for the server's "lost days"...


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 17, 2004)

I am pretty sure I saw something on the news page that everything would be hooked up sometime mid-january. *Sigh* I spend a good portion of my days waiting for en pages to load. I'll be happy when jan 15th rolls around.


----------



## Umbran (Dec 17, 2004)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> Thank you for taking care of us.




Yes.  I believe in the current vernacular the phrase is "you're the bomb".  Or something.  I'm too big a geek to know hip phrases.


----------



## Tom Cashel (Dec 18, 2004)

Ay yo trip, the new server gets mad props fo shizzle. Way to show and prove, PC.

(Couple years behind, Umbran.  )


----------



## Piratecat (Dec 18, 2004)

Well, I'm behind schedule in getting the prizes out, but we're plugging forward. This thing is a reality, and I'm freakin' thrilled that you guys made it happen.


----------



## Piratecat (Dec 19, 2004)

In case anyone's curious, I just priced a comparable system over at Dell. It would cost us approximately $15,000.

Adlon's building it for us for less than $4000.

Glee.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 19, 2004)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> In case anyone's curious, I just priced a comparable system over at Dell. It would cost us approximately $15,000.
> 
> Adlon's building it for us for less than $4000.
> 
> Glee.



 Let me just say this.

Wow. Adlon, you rock.


----------



## Adlon (Dec 19, 2004)

Server is done, with the exception of the Hard Drives.... Wee bit of a mix up on the drives, and i should have it resolved on monday........

Then, all I need to is mount the Thermaltake CPU coolers, and we're ready for an OS.

This server looks awesome. I cant wait to fire it up. It'll be hard as hell to part with it. It's truly the finest server I've been a part of building.


----------



## Mark (Dec 20, 2004)

Adlon said:
			
		

> Then, all I need to is mount the Thermaltake CPU coolers, and we're ready for an OS.




Is _that_ what you kids are calling it these days...?


----------



## alsih2o (Dec 20, 2004)

Adlon said:
			
		

> Server is done, with the exception of the Hard Drives.... Wee bit of a mix up on the drives, and i should have it resolved on monday........
> 
> Then, all I need to is mount the Thermaltake CPU coolers, and we're ready for an OS.
> 
> This server looks awesome. I cant wait to fire it up. It'll be hard as hell to part with it. It's truly the finest server I've been a part of building.




 How are you with kilns?


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Dec 20, 2004)

Adlon said:
			
		

> This server looks awesome. I cant wait to fire it up. It'll be hard as hell to part with it. It's truly the finest server I've been a part of building.




When do we get to see a picture of it?


----------



## Piratecat (Dec 20, 2004)

Once the drives are in. I spoke to Adlon yesterday, and he's itching to show people what it looks like.


----------



## Adlon (Dec 21, 2004)

All I need are the drives. The rest of the server is built... and ready.

Once I get the unit booted up, I'll open it up and take some pics...

This thing looks SWEET!


----------

